# Funniest Chat Roulette thing i've seen yet (simi-NSFW)



## Steel the Wolf (Jul 5, 2010)

Simi-NSFW... Kinda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq6xjTyw7zM&feature=related

This is probably the funniest thing I have seen yet that involves Chat Roulette. Basically, this guy closes his eye and it looks like a certain part of the female anatomy. Then he opens his eye. The reactions are freaking hysterical.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol idiot...


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 6, 2010)

Some of those reactions were awesome.

Too bad it's on youtube. I'd have liked to see how some of the random masturbators reacted.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 6, 2010)

http://9gag.com/photo/19773_540.jpg

nws for n-word I guess


----------

